# old pic of my first paint job



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I started pretty young


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Hope you stuck to only using paint.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I saw your faces to names pic.... There were not colour photos when you were that young!


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

wje said:


> I saw your faces to names pic.... There were not colour photos when you were that young!


or huggies only Cloth Diapers :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

A Florida pioneer, Been painting since my dieties is part of the mission statement.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> I started pretty young


aaron1 :whistling2:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Is 
that
a 
gray hair?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's good to know I will never be that bald again


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> It's good to know I will never be that bald again


Ohhh that hurts.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

RH said:


> Hope you stuck to only using paint.


Milk paint.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Aaron,

Colour photos ? Huggies? 

If REALLY you, it'd be a charcoal sketch on a cave wall. :whistling2: :thumbup:

(says the pot to the kettle)


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

And you're even wearing whites!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I almost got fired for not using an extension pole.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Here's his first work for real:


----------

